# Meriwether Hunting Club



## Win Mag (May 19, 2008)

We are a family oriented club that is currently looking for a few ethical trophy hunters that are willing to harvest 120" class deer or better.  The club is located in Meriwether and there's approx. 700 acres that consists of hardwoods, pastures, creeks, and pines.  We use a pin in system (first come, first serve) and no one can claim any spots.  The camp site will have power/water hookups.  The dues for this year are currently $770.00.  PM me and I will provide you with more information with regards to the rules and exact location.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## Win Mag (May 20, 2008)

All PM's returned.  As of right now we are planning on showing the property on Saturday 5/24/08 at 9:00, so if you can make, please let me know.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## Blue Iron (May 21, 2008)

Interestred in selling a coon hunting only membership?


----------



## Win Mag (May 22, 2008)

Blue Iron,

Not at the moment.  Besides, I don't think the owner would like it.  If something changes, I'll keep you posted.  Still planning on showing the property this Saturday.  This is a great place to hunt and we have a very good group of guys.  You want be disappointed.  PM me if interested and please leave a number to call you back. 

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## Win Mag (May 23, 2008)

btt


----------



## Win Mag (May 24, 2008)

3 spots were filled as of today and we are planning on showing the property next Saturday @ 9:00.  We have a couple of openings left.  PM me with you contact number and I will call you as soon as I get home in the evenings.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## Mudslide slim (May 26, 2008)

looks like  we  had Better hurry! ttt


----------



## Win Mag (May 28, 2008)

TTT!  As a reminder, we are planning on showing the property this Saturday, 5/31/08.  PM me with your contact info. and I will call you with the location we are meeting.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## bamafan77 (May 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Win Mag (Jun 2, 2008)

bamafan77, 

Welcome to the club.  I'm looking forward to a great season.  We are currently looking for 2 more members.  PM me with your information and I will get back intouch ASAP.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## scottr (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you still have openings? If so I am very interested and would like to get with you as soon as possible and take a look at it. You can call me at 678-633-2294.


----------



## Win Mag (Jun 6, 2008)

We are planning on showing the property tomorrow morning at 9:00.  PM me with your contact info and I will call you back to give you the details where we are meeting.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## mmillsap (Jun 10, 2008)

I am interested in finding out the rules and location and how many spots, is there an e-mail address ?


----------



## Win Mag (Jun 13, 2008)

Ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Win Mag (Jun 17, 2008)

TTT!  We are planning on showing the property this weekend, so if you are interested, please send me a PM with your contact information and I will get back with you ASAP.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## bhamby (Jun 21, 2008)

anywhere to duck hunt?


----------



## Win Mag (Jun 23, 2008)

*All Memberships Have Been Filled*

Thanks to all who showed interest and joined our club.  I'm looking forward to a great season and wish the same to all.  We have currently filled all memberships within our hunting club.   However, if anything changes I will be posting another thread.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------

